# Efficient Germans



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

I applied for a Umweltplakette on Sat 4/08/12 on this site
https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php
and received it in this mornings post. All for 6 Euros.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The German pensions people took a similar length of time to calculate and inform me of my pension from the German state. DWP are still working my UK one out after 8 months of waiting!

Colin


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

camallison said:


> The German pensions people took a similar length of time to calculate and inform me of my pension from the German state. DWP are still working my UK one out after 8 months of waiting!
> 
> Colin


  You should be so lucky! It took the Italian state pension people 30 months to work mine out - and they lost 2 years contributions in the process.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

selstrom

thank you for the above link, really quick service, they posted disc monday and I got it wednesday.

Brilliant
thanks

patty


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I bought a book from Amazon.de last Friday - it arrived on Tuesday


----------

